# "Top Thyroid Doctors" Website



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's a list of doctors by state who are recommended by patients who needed someone who can think outside of the box: http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/#us

Hope this helps someone! Hang in there!


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool!
My doctor is listed!


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I just listed my endocrinologist.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, good list, have seen it before. Thanks for sharing! Unfortunately, it seems like many of the docs are no longer practicing or taking new patients, at least in my area. Hopefully other areas are a little better off.


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

Prairie Rose said:


> Very cool!
> My doctor is listed!


So is mine!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm seeing a doctor from this website in 10 days. I'll let you know how it goes! Cross fingers.


----------

